# Caveat Emptor



## tailgunner (17 Oct 2013)

Mislaid Ryanair boarding pass on return leg abroad at airport.Had to pay 80 euro for a copy of same.grrrrrr.When i contacted my travel insurance  company multitrip.com they informed me that because I didnot report same to police my claim cannot be entertained.see small print.Hope this helps someone in future


----------



## Lightning (17 Oct 2013)

Challenge them. Put forward a defence as to why you do not report it. Did you have time, at the airport, to report it? etc. 

All insurance companies make you jump through several hoops before paying out.


----------



## Bronte (18 Oct 2013)

tailgunner said:


> .When i contacted my travel insurance company multitrip.com they informed me that because I didnot report same to police my claim cannot be entertained.see small print.


 
That's a crazy response. Why on earth would anyone report the fact they'd mislaid or lost their boarding pass to police. It would be a complete waste of police time. Are they going to put it into the Pulse system and go looking for it.  And would your insurance company need a report from the police.


----------



## GDUFFY (18 Oct 2013)

Open a free Dropbox.com account and scan all passports, and travel documents, hotel bookings, car hire details, driving license etc.and upload them.
Also save a pdf of your boarding passes on dropbox so you can print at short notice from anywhere in the world with an internet connection and printer.
Its very useful as a virtual wallet to store info.(any document ,or anything you can take a photo of , or scan to upload)


----------



## Bronte (18 Oct 2013)

GDUFFY said:


> Open a free Dropbox.com account and scan all passports, and travel documents, hotel bookings, car hire details, driving license etc.and upload them.
> Also save a pdf of your boarding passes on dropbox so you can print at short notice from anywhere in the world with an internet connection and printer.
> Its very useful as a virtual wallet to store info.(any document ,or anything you can take a photo of , or scan to upload)


 
That's all sounds great, but how do you print it at the airport?


----------



## GDUFFY (18 Oct 2013)

Most, if not all airports have an internet /printing facility on site 

[broken link removed]


----------

